# "I don't have to wear a mask! It says so right here on this official-looking card!"



## ChibiMofo (Jun 28, 2020)

Now COVID-19 deniers are printing their own fake cards "proving" they are exempt from mask-wearing orders. Is there no limit to how dumb Traitor Trump supporters are? Why couldn't they all have injected themselves with bleach as the career corporate criminal instructed? Instead they insist on spreading the deadly virus to the rest of us.

Don't be shocked if Trump's justice department ends up issuing the cards for real. What is one more hate crime against America at this point?


----------



## MeAndHax (Jun 28, 2020)

Your thread is extremely one sided


----------



## notimp (Jun 28, 2020)

Actually, thats kinda great. 

Its a social hack, people believe it, because card has authority. 

At the same time it will not gain traction, because there are only very few people who would go to that length to get one back at society, and do it kind of in a self deprecating way (by printing something fake).

Also if it would catch on (which it won't, quote me on that  ), it would destroy its own effectiveness. (People would learn how to react to that confidence game.  )

So actually this is great. 

This is a similar 'drive' that makes some people become magicians, or hustlers, if I'm not entirely mistaken (need to 'get one over' over others, to have some thing of power, that the others dont know, even if it is just a card trick, as an adult.. also no bad words about those people - they are my peeps.. ).


Looking at it from a bigger perspective, this will not matter.  Statistically it is always expected, that a few people would not comply. Now they are printing cards.  (Not to always have to get into personal interactions...  ) Nothing to worry about. (Imho.)


----------



## BeniBel (Jun 28, 2020)

What is the meaning of this post? To discuss, inform? Because you can't have any of those without being unbiased. According to your post, all Trump supporters are dumb, and everyone who doesn't believe in Covid-19 is a Trump supporter?

You should know the world isn't that black and white. I don't care much about American politics, as I'm from Europe, but I do would urge you to do some neutral research, and don't believe anything you see or read online. It will help you grow as a person.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2020)

I am exempt from pants wearing orders.


----------



## notimp (Jun 28, 2020)

Veho said:


> I am exempt from pants wearing orders.


Nice card, bro.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2020)

Does my support squirrel have to wear a mask?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2020)

Veho said:


> I am exempt from pants wearing orders.


I would really love that card was valid, going out with pants on this hot summer is proving to be a pain in the crotch... and really pants are less useful than masks these days.


----------



## Axido (Jun 28, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I would really love that card was valid, going out with pants on this hot summer is proving to be a pain in the crotch... and really pants are less useful than masks these days.



But... but pants are like masks for your genitals.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2020)

Axido said:


> But... but pants are like masks for your genitals.


True, but genitals also need to breath... specially in this weather. (my hot weather complaining ends here)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2020)

Axido said:


> But... but pants are like masks for your genitals.


Offering absolutely marginal protection to both you and those around you and usually worn improperly or ill fitted, making the former notion even worse off, and even more so when you account for the materials used?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2020)

Veho said:


> I am exempt from pants wearing orders.


Relevant:


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Relevant:


Oh, I like that store.
I'll still wear just the mask though, please.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2020)

While I still think masks, much less enforcement of them, are pointless (most masks will do nothing, even properly made ones that you most likely don't have in turn have to be worn properly and that usually takes a serious effort* for those that need them in work) and more of a "I'm doing my part" placebo or false protection to get them out of their houses and spending again I am curious here.

*I train builders, mechanics, engineers and grinders, know many that teach vehicle painting as well, basically those working where you don't want to be inhaling stuff. I can say all I want, show cool slides and get the veterans to testify but it still usually takes someone having their lungs be fucked like they decided to borrow the lungs of a decades long chainsmoker and throat be like they poured sand down it (mainly as they technically might have -- silica sand works just as well on a beach as it does on sandpaper) before they are all ah OK I will do it properly. Possibly before then growing a beard and making that 10x harder. It is also a favourite hobby to do the monkey see-monkey do thing where they touch something unpleasant and you touch your face (try it some time -- people like to mirror others) to get them to smear stuff over their face.
I also know those that train medics in infection control. Despite being medics and presumably knowing and having seen the results of infections you still get enough screw ups that you want to observe them/tape them, shame them while they work and so on before it clicks, and possibly even actually kill someone before it sticks.
You don't even want to know what happened when we considered something for food preparation.

Do we know what diseases and maladies that are being cooked up to justify this one? Given how much some seem to be able to screech I can't imagine it is low oxygen volume/impaired breathing. Allergy to latex is fine but that just would mean a different material. Is psychological damage from being forced to wear a mask while kidnapped or whatever as much as 2 in 3 in the population? Can people not raise their arms up and thus not be able to put a mask on?

The only video I saw thus far was someone saying OMG because of the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) you can't ask which is clever if you are not a lawyer (it borders on sovereign citizen areas, though not quite as ridiculous as some of those get to), and uber light social engineering is amusing to see as well.


----------



## notimp (Jun 29, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> While I still think masks, much less enforcement of them, are pointless (most masks will do nothing, even properly made ones that you most likely don't have in turn have to be worn properly and that usually takes a serious effort* for those that need them in work) and more of a "I'm doing my part" placebo or false protection to get them out of their houses and spending again I am curious here.


----------

